# Build a Bigger Chest in 3-4 Workouts or Less



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2011)

Build a Bigger Chest in 3-4 Workouts or Less By Tom Venuto ~ Burn The Fat, Feed The Muscle If your pecs are a weak body part, or, if you???ve simply hit a progress plateau in your chest development, then this high intensity chest training program will pack slabs of muscle mass on your chest [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 9, 2011)

I tried this yesterday just for a change.  It was a shit ton of fun.  BB smith machine on varying inclines to flat with cable crossovers to finish.  After ~5 mins.  I had plenty of gas to blast some Tri's.  I will definitely be doing this again.


----------

